# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Veolia se adjudica la construcción de una planta desaladora en Irak por 85 millones

## NoRegistrado

Un par de buenos amigos técnicos de Veolia en España me acaban de decir que la multinacional ha ganado en consorcio la construcción y explotación por 5 años de una desaladora en Basora, Irak.
No es que les haga mucha gracia irse a aquella zona, pero casi que van a aceptar, la situación de impago que tienen en bastantes municipios y CCAA hace que su puesto junto a otros peligre.
 Si se deciden, que tengan suerte.
Noticia:



> Veolia Environnement y el Ministerio iraquí de Municipios y Obras Públicas han firmado un acuerdo para la construcción de una planta desaladora en Basora por valor de 115 millones de dólares (85,2 millones de euros), según ha informado la compañía en un comunicado.
>    La entidad, en asociación con la japonesa Hitachi y la firma de ingeniería egipcia ArabCo, también operará la planta por cinco años. Dicha planta, que contará con tecnologías de ósmosis inversa y ultrafiltración, tendrá una capacidad de 200.000 metros cúbicos al día y suministrará agua potable a los 2,3 millones de habitantes de la ciudad.
>    Las obras de construcción, que comenzarán en el primer trimestre de 2014, se prolongarán durante 30 meses y crearán 300 puestos de trabajo asociados a la construcción y 50 para su operación.
>    Según el presidente y consejero delegado de Veolia,  Antoine Frérot "este nuevo contrato es una prueba más de la capacidad de la compañía para ofrecer soluciones concretas y fiables a la escasez de los recursos hídricos y a los desafíos que enfrentan las grandes ciudades, especialmente en países donde el agua es crucial para el desarrollo económico".
> Por su parte, el director de Global Enterprises de Veolia Environnement, Jean- Michel Herrewyn, ha señalado que "la tecnología innovadora y las soluciones que se proporcionan permitirán a los ciudadanos mejorar el acceso a agua de calidad al mismo tiempo que se protegen sus recursos".


http://www.europapress.es/economia/n...203154957.html
Aunque sea francesa, ésta empresa está bastante implantada en España.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

